

The Dead End Cult of Burning Man - jkuria
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111903327904576524383256420992.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
donnaware
Sounds to me like a dweeb who secretly wants to go but no one will go with him
because he is a dweeb. Dude, stop whining, if you want to go to BM just go,
stop being a bitch.

